

An employee at Ubisoft quits in style. - tri
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/507259

======
TY
I love this comment by BubbaBrown on the original site:

 _Good flash. I heard all the same things when I quit my job. Still an
unemployed computer scientist, but sometimes you just got to escape. A
professor once told me to be wary of the "golden handcuffs" or getting too
complacent and comfortable... I saw what he meant. Guys with 10+ years of
industry experience sitting around doing nothing and incapable, after years of
atrophy, of doing anything of importance, but still collecting a check. I had
to leave. It's the worst time to do so, but you don't see the living dead,
your future, and stick around. So, good luck on your future ventures._

Now I'm sitting in a customer's office and looking at my invisible but oh-so
real golden handcuffs. Something to think about on the week-end...

------
chrischen
Wow I sat there for a whole minute before realizing I was supposed to control
the guy myself. So much for reading instructions eh?

~~~
noodle
well, the opening screen does show you the controls, and the "play" button are
strong implications that you're supposed to interact and play the game. but i
admit i couldn't tell when it "started" exactly

~~~
ramy_d
a "play" button to press doesn't hint at a game at all, it hints at a movie.
you press "play" to play a movie, you press "Start" to start a game. You may
argue that those terms can be easily reversed, which may at first glance be a
sound argument, but deeper investigation would reveal that you do not play
many video games, or have possibly never owned a VCR. This isn't an argument
of grammar, this is an argument of tradition, and traditionally we say: ↑↑↓↓←→
←→ A B SELECT START

just saying, not hating >_>

------
run4yourlives
He should sell predefined videos that can be customized... bet he'd make a
fortune, cause that was pretty neat.

Hell, he'd probably even be able to put that on his resume.

------
Hates_
I don't know why and I can't explain it, but I felt really touched and
inspired playing that.

Being able to take "that leap" against all the in-game nay-sayers, actually
felt as real as the day I left my job of 5 years to do it myself.

------
mrcharles
I want to make one like that about the project cycle.

It starts with people saying "Lets dream!" "We're going to touch the stars!"

Then it evolves in to "We need more time." "We're going to have to cut
things."

Then after that, it switches to "We'll never ship on time." "Gotta get it out
regardless."

And then the final jump off the cliff will be off the stock price chart.

------
tri
yea that's a good ideas, video templates for people who are about to quit
their job :)

------
olliesaunders
Isn't this really old or has this been done before?

~~~
oomkiller
You're probably remembering the guy that made the mario flash movie where he
tells he's leaving. Don't remember what company, but I do know it was in AU.

~~~
jcl
This one, perhaps?: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=588139>

------
cvg
That's awesome. And congrats on taking the leap!

